# North West Coastal Meet 24th Jan - PICS PAGE 12



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

*North West Meet: 24 January 2009*

Ok Everyone we've finally got the details for what you've all you North Westerners have been waiting For:-










*Directions: *http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...=53.657318,-3.0077&spn=0.007057,0.024054&z=16

The Plan for the Meet
Meeting at Marine Drive lay-by's (It's a big one) Possibly nip to the Sailing club for a coffee if it's cold and wait for the stragglers to show up :lol: Few Pics and opportunity to chat about TT's and life in general...

A short run to Formby for another opportunity to get some long convoy shots and pics in a closer setting for members signatures and the like.. Also give the opportunity to get some group car pics... To show everyone the North West TT'ers can still arrange a decent event...

Another short run to Crosby and to take in some of the finer points of the Northwest. Namely Anthony Gormleys sculptures on the beach entitled "Another Place". Be advised - its cold and windy!

Finally heading back up the coast road and on a nice little back route to Parbold hill to the Wigan Tree Pub For something to eat and a truly Fantastic Backdrop on top of the hill... I've heard the food here is excellent  So if anyone would like a look at the menu Click http://www.thewiggintreeparbold.co.uk/food/

Then to go our separate ways....

Big Thanks to Tony Rigby for all his help and for sorting out the flyer. Cheers Mate. Look forward to meeting you on the 24th.

So if you could all please register your interest on this thread and let me know if you are planning to eat at the Wiggin Tree that will allow me to make arrangements there.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am in...

Will prob only stop for a nice diet coke at the pub, as the misses will expect me back!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

*Attendance List*

*Southport Direct*
Mattb
Redscouce
VSPURS 
stundies 
Dave C 
IWEM 
RumblyTripod 
John-H & A3dfu
Graham Barlow 
Sickboy 
3phase 
Derek

*Horwich Tesco to Diccinson arms*
les
LOW FLYIN TT 
JAQS

*Diccinson arms to Southport*
tony_rigby_uk
jammyd 
mark_hogan
bigsyd
p7 TTj


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Evidently
> I'm There too  I also posted only a few days ago :roll:
> 
> Also Pm'd Some of the people who'd gone quiet on the other post to try and get there attention again


Oi never lost my attention :lol: Just been waiting for this one to be put up.  I also posted on the other thread only a few days ago :roll: 
So its 11-30am in Southport then.
What time do you expect to hit the Wiggan tree? there will be 2 for eats here.
I will be coming from Horwich Bolton near the Reebok stadium if anybody wants to meet and travel together then they are welcome to join us. I will be setting out from home around 10-30am.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Oi never lost my attention :lol: Just been waiting for this one to be put up.  I also posted on the other thread only a few days ago :roll:
> So its 11-30am in Southport then. I will be coming from Horwich Bolton near the Reebok stadium if anybody wants to meet and travel together then they are welcome to join us. I will be setting out from home around 10-30am.


Oww I just didn't want you to miss out... I nearly Didn't FInd this thread... Think a link is needed on theother post...

Possible for a few of us tht are down Wigan way to meet you at horwich.. we'd be back tracking on ourselves a little Unless i can work out the best way to wrightington Hospital... I'm heading past the pub we finishing and going the scenic route rather than the motorway route.. Think they'll be 3 to 5 TT's with me...including my own


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there, and i will also eat at the pub if others are   (Dont wanna be a loner :lol: )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Oi never lost my attention :lol: Just been waiting for this one to be put up.  I also posted on the other thread only a few days ago :roll:
> ...


I can go via Wrightington no problem. Do you know the Dickenson Arms not far from the Hospital near Appley Bridge end we could meet on the car park there say 10-45am?


----------



## blue TiT (Jan 4, 2008)

I had shown interest in the previous thread about a nw meet, but ive sold ma TT now.

Hope you ave a good one.

Chris


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i will be there with my better half and the fella :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> I can go via Wrightington no problem. Do you know the Dickenson Arms not far from the Hospital near Appley Bridge end we could meet on the car park there say 10-45am?


Can't Say i do But can find it... I'll Have a look I'm actually at wrightington Tomoz... (Work at for Wrightington, Wigan & Leigh NHS Before you think i need a new hip :lol: :lol: )

So what time you thinking best for meeting at that pub Matey?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I can go via Wrightington no problem. Do you know the Dickenson Arms not far from the Hospital near Appley Bridge end we could meet on the car park there say 10-45am?
> ...


Na nowt wrong with your hip mate unless its attached to your eyes Quote "we could meet on the car park there say 10-45am" :lol: If you are coming from Standish over junc 27 of the M6 towards the hospital the Dicconson Arms is at the cross roads on the left approx 1/2 mile from the M6. Look here. http://uktv.co.uk/food/localfoodhero/outlet/oid/7620


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I will be there, and i will also eat at the pub if others are   (Dont wanna be a loner :lol: )


Are you and 'stundies' still up for meeting at M6 J16, guess just before 10 still?

Put me down for some dinner at the pub too please. 

Looking forward to it now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Interested


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey as long as I got mine by then I will deffinately be coming!! And if not then Im bunking up with Tony!!LOL


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Tony/Les

I can come up and meet you at the pub on the way out... postcode is WN6 9DY so Sat Nav should get me there with typical blind faith!!!!

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Tony/Les
> 
> I can come up and meet you at the pub on the way out... postcode is WN6 9DY so Sat Nav should get me there with typical blind faith!!!!
> 
> Paul


Sounds good to me Paul its an easy pub to find with a good sized car park on the side. I recon 10.30 to 10.45 should do it.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

mark_hogan said:



> Hey as long as I got mine by then I will deffinately be coming!! And if not then Im bunking up with Tony!!LOL


Are you the Mark that did the flyer? Cheers for that.

Matt


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there, and i will also eat at the pub if others are   (Dont wanna be a loner :lol: )
> ...


Hey CHAD

Yeh im still up for that mate, thats no probs buddy. Dunno bout stundies, we will have to see what he says. But im ok for that, i can meet you there at about 9.45am, but where did you say it was again, and is it easy to find (never come off at 16 before  )


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey as long as I got mine by then I will deffinately be coming!! And if not then Im bunking up with Tony!!LOL
> ...


Yes thats the Mark who did the Flyer... Adobe CS Expert there... Still can't belive he managed change my car colour to red without anyone noticing  HA HA..

Oh and so you know mark's abit of a photographer at heart... so i'm expecting him to bring his UBBER expensive camera for some really good professional pics (he does weddings and alike) 

Oh just a though it might well be worth doing a convoy list on the main page... I knwo me a les and a few are meeting at a pub at 10:30... Just gives people a few options if they want to jump in convoy to the location...


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Hey guys. Deffo up for this and the food at the end too  

Redscouse and CHADTT (and anyone else interested), a convoy sounds cool. Meet up at J16 of M6 is great for me. If you come off the motorway there is a Little Chef on the junction, we could meet up on the car park there. I can PM you my mobile number so that if there are any problems you can contact me, let me know if you want it?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stundiesRedscouse and CHADTT (and anyone else interested) said:


> Then you can travel up the M6 come off at junc 27 signposted Standish Wrightington Parbold. Head towards Parbold and Wrightington and meet us ( 4cars I think) 1/2 a mile away at the Dicconson arms and we can all travel on from there.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> stundiesRedscouse and CHADTT (and anyone else interested) said:
> 
> 
> > Then you can travel up the M6 come off at junc 27 signposted Standish Wrightington Parbold. Head towards Parbold and Wrightington and meet us ( 4cars I think) 1/2 a mile away at the Dicconson arms and we can all travel on from there.
> ...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Thats a good idea les mate....... so it will be a convoy meeting a convoy, meeting a convoy, meeting a convoy, meeting a convoy........
> 
> Ok you get the picture hehe. Les you got a postcode where you are meeting?


The Post Code for Diccinson Arms is WN6 9DY Just off the M6 towards Parbold & Wrightington Hos... Pass hospital on your left and it's at teh next road (Croos Road on corner) Turn Left and then right to get in car park..... (Here we go again :lol

Question is there anyone gonna be left meeting us at southport at this rate?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Pass hospital on your left and it's at teh next road (Croos Road on corner) Turn Left and then right to get in car park..... (Here we go again :lol


 Now WATCH MY LIPS. if you come off the M6 motorway at junc 27 the Dicconson Arms is BEFORE the hospital NOT after it. Y U NO LISTEN CLOFF EARS. :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Pass hospital on your left and it's at teh next road (Croos Road on corner) Turn Left and then right to get in car park..... (Here we go again :lol
> ...


No Les, you are wrong fella. You come off the motorway and head for Parbold, go over Wrightington Pond, *Past the hospital *and the pub is on your left. He may have "CLOFF EARS" but you have no sense of direction


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I tell you what!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Because you lot are confusing yourselves, aswell as us from Stoke/Crewe area, we will mee you there in Southport... ok????

At least then we are meeting people there and not meeting everyone on route, if you get me :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Hmm now I come to think of it  mucho applogeticos its the alcohol you know they did warn me about it. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I tell you what!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Because you lot are confusing yourselves, aswell as us from Stoke/Crewe area, we will mee you there in Southport... ok????
> 
> At least then we are meeting people there and not meeting everyone on route, if you get me :lol:


Second that 

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=m6...53.06881,-2.33304|18|32&bd=useful_information

Click link to show the Little Chef at M6 J16. Its the buildings, just off the roundabout on the NW side of the junction.


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Why don't you guys coming up from Stoke/Crewe stop off at Poplar 2000 truck stop at Lymm about 10:30 and meet those coming from Warrington/Stockport?

We could have Redscouse, CHADTT, stundies, Adam Wright, jammyd, Dani, me and any others going from there to via jct 23, A580, A570 to Southport.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi
Just joined the foram after a recommendation from Mark Jordan
I can make it in my TT Roadster bought last year -- is there anything to do other tan turn up?
Ian


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi
Just joined the foram after a recommendation from Mark Jordan
I can make it in my TT Roadster bought last year -- is there anything to do other tan turn up?
Ian


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave C said:


> Why don't you guys coming up from Stoke/Crewe stop off at Poplar 2000 truck stop at Lymm about 10:30 and meet those coming from Warrington/Stockport?
> 
> We could have Redscouse, CHADTT, stundies, Adam Wright, jammyd, Dani, me and any others going from there to via jct 23, A580, A570 to Southport.


Ok This is getting more confusing :lol:

Crewe/Potter's Meeting M6/J16

Warrington/Stockporter's M6/j20

Is that right ????

I am quite easy, but would like to do a bit of a convoy as it would look quite cool!

Ian, Just follow the directions and turn up! unless you want to join a mini convoy!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

IWEM said:


> Hi
> Just joined the foram after a recommendation from Mark Jordan
> I can make it in my TT Roadster bought last year -- is there anything to do other tan turn up?
> Ian


Nope Matey... Decide if ya joinging a convoy or going straight to southport... Have a glance at the menu seeif there's anything you fancy just so we can pretty much order straight away... Be a good day.. and great for newbies too 

Also Folks Maybe just a thought but just looking at the views numbers... Might be worth sticking a link in our Sigs so people who never visit the events section can see for the posts we make... Just a thought... I've done mine


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I added it too mine too!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHAD thanks for the map, and the PM buddy


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, me and the misses will be up for for this if it's ok for newbies. Will be v interesting to see a variety of tts and mods and get some ideas as we've only had ours 2 weeks ish. 
Will reserve friday to give the car a good old scrub [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Seems to be a fair bit of interest already 

Happy days, lets hope for the weather :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

RumblyTripod said:


> Hey, me and the misses will be up for for this if it's ok for newbies. Will be v interesting to see a variety of tts and mods and get some ideas as we've only had ours 2 weeks ish.
> Will reserve friday to give the car a good old scrub [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Very Ok for newbie's More than welcome


----------



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

Im in having cambelt done at Awsome this weekend so will be able to rest easy when 
puttin my foot down :lol:

will probably follow up from the Wanky wanderers stadium AKA Middlebrook with the others that are 
in Horwich as im in Bury no far from there


----------



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

The Post Code for Diccinson Arms is WN6 9DY Just off the M6 towards Parbold & Wrightington Hos... Pass hospital on your left and it's at teh next road (Croos Road on corner) Turn Left and then right to get in car park..... (Here we go again :lol

Ill meet you here on second thoughts :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> CHAD thanks for the map, and the PM buddy


CHAD & scouse, cheers for the PM, you've been PM'd back


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Matt B said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey as long as I got mine by then I will deffinately be coming!! And if not then Im bunking up with Tony!!LOL
> ...


hey no probs  happy to help. pluss tony was in me ear for hours! had to do it to shut him up!!LOL :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOW FLYIN TT said:


> Ill meet you here on second thoughts :lol:


Yeah Mate Sounds good... Think it's half 10 we meeting there... Sounds like this is gonna be a rather good turn out 



mark_hogan said:


> hey no probs  happy to help. pluss tony was in me ear for hours! had to do it to shut him up!!LOL :lol:


He needs motivating you see.. :roll: Ha HA... all talk that he's super fast and good on CS... Had to make him prove it


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

greets all, my m8 jon p7 TTj has just sent me a link to this post.... i had missed it   anyway me n the wife will be there, looking forward to it, add another to the Dicconson arms meet at 10.30... only 2 mins from my house  
see you there jon :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to have another person on-board...

Looks like this is turning into quite a meet!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Heres the list of attendees so far:

Matt B
Degsy (non-forum)
Tony Rigby
Jammyd
Les
Redscouse
Shell
ChadTT
Dani ? Just interested or coming Dani??
Mark Hogan
Stundies
Dave C
IWEN
Rumblytripod
Low Flyin TT 
BigSyd

So thats 16 TT's if Mark pulls his finger out and buys a TT! otherwise 15 so far.
I am really happy with that number (probably more than I expected) but maybe we can get even more interest over the next few days !!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like a Good list... Be abit more useful if we could get people to notice it abi more... I know myself i'd given up checking the events as there was never anything in northwest... Hense i put it in signiture to see if anyone notices it via that... 

Can assure you marks funds will be arriving shortly and the deposit he's put on the "Red one" will equate to 16 he's hoping to pic it up this sat but might get to next week... Deffo have it for the Event  so it does look like 16... I went to a small meet Nem organised over at the christmas break... but not seen him on here.. It's a gorgeous King Fisher blue that car 

Just fitted my Rear Valance now too... so it just needs a good clean for the event  well looking forward to it...

With Over a week left I'm Hoping we can manage a few more new arrivals too... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking like this will be a fantastic turn out, hopefully we will have enough space in the 'lay-by' and at the pub to park  

Also if this turns out good, im sure the North West will have plenty more meets to look forward to


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Looking like this will be a fantastic turn out, hopefully we will have enough space in the 'lay-by' and at the pub to park
> 
> Also if this turns out good, im sure the North West will have plenty more meets to look forward to


I know the lay-by / car park out southport will be big enough... probably fit over 200 cars there  SO THATS NO EXCUSE FOR ANYONE... JUST GET THERE !!!!! :twisted:

Yeah if the pics are good enough and the turn is hudge all those people who didn't come will wanna be at the next one and be waiting for matt B to organise  LOL (he'll just get a name for arranging good events  )

Wonder what the Mk split will be like?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Wonder what the Mk split will be like?


Mainly MK1s id imagine. Ive been to 2 local meets round my way and i was the only MK2 there


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what the Mk split will be like?
> ...


There will be at least 2 MKII TDI's


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Very true, and GOOD! lol


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

And my Mk2 3.2 - any more Mk2's?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Least i wont be a billy MK2 no mates :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Would have loved to join the meet but am off to Stafford to drive Ferrari355,Lambo Gallardo and some 4 by 4 stuff on that weekend.Got it as a Christmas present and so cant change the date. 

Hope you have a great time....the last one we went on in Yorkshire Dales was just fabulous.

Hope Les doesnt need the long bits of wire again!!! :lol:

Have fun.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Least i wont be a billy MK2 no mates :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dont think you can ever be classed as a billy no mates with all these events to go too!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

groovytwo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would have loved to join the meet but am off to Stafford to drive Ferrari355,Lambo Gallardo and some 4 by 4 stuff.
> 
> Have fun.


Thats just not good enough! whats a F355 and Gallardo got which a windy day at Southport hasn't!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Count me in, been recommending this event to a couple of forum members I know, big syd being one of them and forgot to put myself down on the list.

Will be travelling from Chorley and as I have to nip into work for a couple of hours first will probably just head straight there, otherwise would have loved to join the convoy from the Dicconson Arms.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

See you there
Jon (p7 TTj)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

groovytwo said:


> Hi All,
> Hope Les doesnt need the long bits of wire again!!! :lol:
> Have fun.


Oi :evil: When I got home I fitted a new battery so narrrrrrrrr :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

*17 TT's and counting... lets show those southerners how to do it proper hey!*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> *17 TT's and counting... lets show those southerners how to do it proper hey!*


Mark Has picked his TT up now so thats a deffo... (induction pipe is split and sounds like a dump valve though) But i'm sure it'll be sorted before the event) So the maybe on the list is now a deffo...

Hmmm 17 confirmed wonder how many will actually show?? Would love to hit 25  that'd just be a really mad turnout... C'mon 8 more TT's ?????


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im hoping the 17 on the list do attend, would be a shame if some excuses were to arise the morning of the meet........ ie- sorry i cant make it, i have to paint the shed! :lol:


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

i will be coming from bolton horwich area, gives me summert good to look forward to after i finish my uni exams  hopefully have lcr splitter fitted and maybe a stage 1 remap 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

JAQS said:


> i will be coming from bolton horwich area, gives me summert good to look forward to after i finish my uni exams  hopefully have lcr splitter fitted and maybe a stage 1 remap 8)


Hi mate do you want to meet up and travel to the Dicconson arms together? If so PM me and I will give you further details. I live in Horwich just 1/2 from the Reebok stadium. Cheers.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Im hoping the 17 on the list do attend, would be a shame if some excuses were to arise the morning of the meet........ ie- sorry i cant make it, i have to paint the shed! :lol:


Damn, can't use that one then...   

Would be good to see everyone,


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

JAQS said:


> i will be coming from bolton horwich area, gives me summert good to look forward to after i finish my uni exams  hopefully have lcr splitter fitted and maybe a stage 1 remap 8)


Hmmm Uni exams I've got them too... Off work next week to do em... Monday & Friday so my head will be cabaged after them... You don't go to bolton uni?? Thats where i'm at 1 day a week.. LOL


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> JAQS said:
> 
> 
> > i will be coming from bolton horwich area, gives me summert good to look forward to after i finish my uni exams  hopefully have lcr splitter fitted and maybe a stage 1 remap 8)
> ...


lol ye i go bolton uni ive got 3 exams next week on tues weds n thurs, friday im gonna attempt give my car a quick detail :lol:

cheers


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
    

You will have to take me off the list I'm afraid.

Been called to go the the main Office in Belgium for a training meeting.

So fed up now, really wanted to come to this.

Sorry to have let you all down. 

Stundies and Redscouse, hope your convoy goes alright.

Think I'll go and kick the cat now [smiley=bigcry.gif] :x :x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> You will have to take me off the list I'm afraid.
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Gutted for you mate, was looking forward to meeting you aswell!

Bring me back some Waffles ! lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right guys myself and JAQS will be meeting up at Tescos in Horwich at the Middlebrok no later than 10am to travel onto the Dicconson Arms ( need to be there no later than 10-30am ) If anybody is coming via Horwich or the M61 to junc 6 ( Tescos is only 1/2 mile from there) you are welcome to join us. I suggest meeting at the far end of the car park no later than 10am to get to the Diccoson Arms for 10-30am. We will travel from Horwich via Aspul, Haigh, Standish and Wrightington. I used to Live in Standish so know the route and the Discconson arms well.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Right guys myself and JAQS will be meeting up at Tescos in Horwich at the Middlebrok no later than 10am to travel onto the Dicconson Arms ( need to be there no later than 10-30am ) If anybody is coming via Horwich or the M61 to junc 6 ( Tescos is only 1/2 mile from there) you are welcome to join us. I suggest meeting at the far end of the car park no later than 10am to get to the Diccoson Arms for 10-30am. We will travel from Horwich via Aspul, Haigh, Standish and Wrightington. I used to Live in Standish so know the route and the Discconson arms well.


Pm'd my number if your struggling drop us a text and we'll hang on at diccinson for you..

Also can someone with abit of time go through the list.. Take / add as see fit and drop pm's to the quiet ones asking to confirm at some point next week? Just so we have a firm number before sat.... Like i said i'm on exams so dunno if i'll get round to it.. 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Just got back from the vets, I think the cat will be ok :roll: :roll: .

Still really peed off, but just trying to think positive. (If we are having training thats better than not having training and no job!)

Anyway, judging by the response to this meet, the North Westers are going to be doing a lot more in the near future, so maybe we could all come up with some ideas for the next run after this one.

Plenty of coast in the north west for those beach front meetings and plenty of photo shoots.
Theres Oulton Park, Alton Towers, FFestiniog Slate mines to name but a few.

This could be a topic for discussion at the meet. [smiley=gossip.gif] .

Cats looking at me again with disgust. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > CHADTT said:
> ...


Some good runs towards Grange, knot End, Arnside and Gladstone dock. Shame we appear to have lost the NW rep though :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Some good runs towards Grange, knot End, Arnside and Gladstone dock. Shame we appear to have lost the NW rep though :?


A new job for you Les I reckon.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Snakes pass is always a top Day out 

But seen some pics in Manchester on another message that look really good... Fancy that too....

Also as the summer gets closer it'll be much more entertaining with the ability to not freeze... And longer daylight hours.... But yeah if we get a good Rapour up together.. The summer meets will be that much more fun when we all know each other... 

Might even get these southerners jealous at how organised we are.. :lol: :lol:

As said previously if anyone wants a hand organising anything i'm in ... We'll have a chat about it on the day too


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt, Tony do you have details of the route you have planned? just curious


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Matt, Tony do you have details of the route you have planned? just curious


Yeah we did have... There was one area which we were abit iffy on as it may be pay parking... Gonna check on it... but there's other locations nearby... Can't remember off the top of my head the exact route but i'm sure matt will be along to confirm...

From what i remember it was southport... formby (the problem).... Crosby.... Then up to parbold hill... Which is really nice if we could get in the layby for pics rather than pub carpark  Don't quote me though... like i said can't remember exact routes... It was on a google plan Matt Sent me  Think it MIA


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi people,

I'm definitely up for this one, so count me in for the cruise and the Wigin tree afterwards  . I just need to dust off the TT and clear the drive of work in progress :wink: . Dani is navigating, so that's two for the meal


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to see some of the committee coming, will be nice to meet you


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Good to see some of the committee coming, will be nice to meet you


Means you will have to behave now mate :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see some of the committee coming, will be nice to meet you
> ...


I always behave... no doughnuts in the car park then!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Nope, just in the coffee mate just in the coffee :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll see if the missus is working, which I think she is, might come up from the sarf coast with the kids and stay the night at me mums. I am after all from Crosby so it would seem rude not to grace the beach with my car.

That would be 2 meets in one week though, Brighton on thursday/north west coast on Saturday :?  

John


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

denTTed said:


> I'll see if the missus is working, which I think she is, might come up from the sarf coast with the kids and stay the night at me mums. I am after all from Crosby so it would seem rude not to grace the beach with my car.
> 
> That would be 2 meets in one week though, Brighton on thursday/north west coast on Saturday :?
> 
> John


You know it makes sense John mate, will be good to meet you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

denTTed said:


> I'll see if the missus is working, which I think she is, might come up from the sarf coast with the kids and stay the night at me mums. I am after all from Crosby so it would seem rude not to grace the beach with my car.
> 
> That would be 2 meets in one week though, Brighton on thursday/north west coast on Saturday :?
> 
> John


That's what we like commitment to the cause!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Guys, I could really do with knowing what time we will hit the Wiggan Tree on Saturday for the meal so if you have an approximate time will you let me know ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Not a clue mate... Depends on alot WHo we have to hang on for... (If anyone at any of the meeting point) Then how long we spend at each location... (I mean if it was as glorious and sunny as this morning it'll be quite fresh and be some really nice pics & lots of them... If it hammering down probably be few pics) Also traffic ect... On the routes... How many times we have to wait for splits on the convoy... It gonna be hard to keep tabs on the amount of cars... when leaving lights or exiting roundabouts...

Perhaps matt will be able to shead some light... But i can't imagine it being very easy to predict a time... imo it could vary abit...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Not a clue mate... Depends on alot WHo we have to hang on for... (If anyone at any of the meeting point) Then how long we spend at each location... (I mean if it was as glorious and sunny as this morning it'll be quite fresh and be some really nice pics & lots of them... If it hammering down probably be few pics) Also traffic ect... On the routes... How many times we have to wait for splits on the convoy... It gonna be hard to keep tabs on the amount of cars... when leaving lights or exiting roundabouts...
> 
> Perhaps matt will be able to shead some light... But i can't imagine it being very easy to predict a time... imo it could vary abit...


Well when I did my Lakes run and meet up I had to let the restaurant know how many was eating and a time. Given there's going to quite a few eating I would have thought, then I would think the Wiggin Tree would also like to know in advance esp as its a Saturday. :? I would think given its goes dark around 4pm then we MAY hit the Wiggin Tree at teatime 5 or 6ish??? a bit later maybe? What ya recon?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Well when I did my Lakes run and meet up I had to let the restaurant know how many was eating and a time. Given there's going to quite a few eating I would have thought, then I would think the Wiggin Tree would also like to know in advance esp as its a Saturday. :? I would think given its goes dark around 4pm then we MAY hit the Wiggin Tree at teatime 5 or 6ish??? a bit later maybe? What ya recon?


Les, you are absolutely right there and I have every intention of ringing the Wiggin Tree this week and giving them some numbers when I get rock solid confirmations. I will send out a PM to everyone who has registered on the thread by tonight and get them to confirm numbers. 
My thinking right now is that there is not much driving in this day. The total is probably around 30 miles which won't take long at all. Its more about the social aspect and having a meet as there hasn't really been any to talk of.
As far as the pub goes, as it is a Saturday night I think earlier is better to guarantee that they can take everyone. I will ring them with a provisional number of about 20 heads and then I can moderate up or down by mid week.
I reckon 5 ish would probably be fine, I know its very early for an evening meal so we can think of it as a very late lunch


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds ideal to me Matt. Cheers.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

PM's sent


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

just found this event. I'm caring for my wife this week who has been poorley. But if she's up to a drive out, might meet u guys up at the pub to say hello. Don't worry il hide the A4 out of site


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Guys

Count me in for this one. I don't know where the Diccoson Arms Pub is so I will try to find Tesco in Horwich for ten o'clock and follow you Les if that's okay?

GB


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone who'll be there got a 3.2 with a remap? Thinking of getting it done on mine the next time a group buy comes round. Love all these offers, only problem is I'm skint.
Just had a binge on wash/detailing products. I must have enough to last 3 years and thats washing the car every week. lol.
Lets hope the snow buggers off by weekend. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

For all those meeting at the Dicconson Arms

Les Et al, 
The A5209 is closed going through Newburgh, so you need to take the B5246 to Rufford, through Holmeswood and Mere Brow and join the A565 into Southport. You can get straight on the coast road here. This is actually the reverse of the route I was going to take you all on to get back to the Wiggin Tree, as this is quite a nice driving road.

Just beware of the humps and bumps off the section of Coast road that goes around Marshside. Lowered bods like me need to take care.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No Probs BG. get yaself to Tescos Middlebrook Horwich and go to the far end of the car park. We will see you there 10am no later mate.



Graham Barlow said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Count me in for this one. I don't know where the Diccoson Arms Pub is so I will try to find Tesco in Horwich for ten o'clock and follow you Les if that's okay?
> 
> GB


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers Matt noted and thanks for that.



Matt B said:


> For all those meeting at the Dicconson Arms
> 
> Les Et al,
> The A5209 is closed going through Newburgh, so you need to take the B5246 to Rufford, through Holmeswood and Mere Brow and join the A565 into Southport. You can get straight on the coast road here. This is actually the reverse of the route I was going to take you all on to get back to the Wiggin Tree, as this is quite a nice driving road.
> ...


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Marine Drive lay by, isn't that a dogging hot spot? :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sickboy said:


> Marine Drive lay by, isn't that a dogging hot spot? :lol:


Thats whats making this weekend that bit better :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just put a post up on detailing world about this meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> just put a post up on detailing world about this meet


Oh no have I got to clean the car too?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Marine Drive lay by, isn't that a dogging hot spot? :lol:


I wondered why Tony was so keen on this meeting point :lol: 
He even said he had been to BIG MEETS there in the past, I am now wondering what he was referring to ......


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Graham and Sickboy, will you be dining with us???

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > just put a post up on detailing world about this meet
> ...


Just your normal wash and brush up john. :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marine Drive lay by, isn't that a dogging hot spot? :lol:
> ...


LOL Just don't leave you interior lights on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though it can't be? It ait too exposed to the main road for dogging :roll: :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and matt if mark aint Pm'd you back he on for food and will be in his TT now it's sorted :roll: I reminded him tonight to drop you a line but dunno if he has.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marine Drive lay by, isn't that a dogging hot spot? :lol:
> ...


he meant "BIG MEATS!" :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I'm definitely up for this one, so count me in for the cruise and the Wigin tree afterwards  . I just need to dust off the TT and clear the drive of work in progress :wink: . Dani is navigating, so that's two for the meal


Thanks for making the navigator's seat available to me John 

Sorry all for being quiet for a week ,,,,, I had internet problems. Or rather: I swapped phone/broad-band providers.

So, yes, I will be coming and eating [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

defo coming to the meet but unsure about the pub


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So to start a new bit to this who's meeting on the way. I am in warrington , can pick up a convoy either from J20 on the M6 or a bit further north... Any takers?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> So to start a new bit to this who's meeting on the way. I am in warrington , can pick up a convoy either from J20 on the M6 or a bit further north... Any takers?


We will be at Tescos car park in Horwich at the far end no later than 10am then onto the Dicconson Arms for 10-30am all welcome to join us before going onto Southport.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > So to start a new bit to this who's meeting on the way. I am in warrington , can pick up a convoy either from J20 on the M6 or a bit further north... Any takers?
> ...


Ok if I get no better offers :lol: :lol: I will meet you at the pub at 10:30... gives me time for a quick clean in the morning (car not me!)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Right I have lost count now of how many are meeting at the Dicconson Arms and how many at Tescos. :roll: There wont be much time to hang round as the times are quite tight to get to Southport for 11-30am.
I think there maybe 2 or is it 3 of us meeting at Tescos then onto the Dicconsons arms. Perhaps you could add yourselves to the venus below.

OK meeting at Tescos first erm me Les and = add yourself 
Meeting at the Dicconson arms = add yourself


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Right I have lost count now of how many are meeting at the Dicconson Arms and how many at Tescos. There wont be much time to hang round as the times are quite tight to get to Southport for 11-30am.
I think there maybe 2 or is it 3 of us meeting at Tescos then onto the Dicconsons arms. Perhaps you could add yourselves to the venus below.

OK meeting at Tescos first erm me Les and = add yourself 
Meeting at the Dicconson arms = bigsyd


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Right I have lost count now of how many are meeting at the Dicconson Arms and how many at Tescos. There wont be much time to hang round as the times are quite tight to get to Southport for 11-30am.
I think there maybe 2 or is it 3 of us meeting at Tescos then onto the Dicconsons arms. Perhaps you could add yourselves to the venus below.

*OK meeting at Tescos first erm me Les and = add yourself *

*Meeting at the Dicconson arms = bigsyd, jammyd*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

*OK meeting at Tescos first erm me Les and = add yourself *

*Meeting at the Dicconson arms = bigsyd, jammyd, tony_rigby_uk, Mark_Hogan,*

(I've included mark as i'll be going to his place before onto diccinson arms)


----------



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> *OK meeting at Tescos first erm me Les and Andy (aka Low Flyin TT) *
> 
> *Meeting at the Dicconson arms = bigsyd, jammyd, tony_rigby_uk, Mark_Hogan,*
> 
> (I've included mark as i'll be going to his place before onto diccinson arms)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just update the first page with attending people, and lists of the people meeting at certain places. I know Matt made the first post, but if he cant update it, then surely someone 2 or 3 posts down could add it to theirs. At lease then we have a half decent attending list.

I know you will want to run a tight ship on times, but sometimes things just happen and if there is traffic or something else, people are bound to be late. So at least a proper attending list wrote out and printed will let us all know who will be where.

Im convoying with one, maybe two other TTs straight upto Southport from J16 of the M6  Looking at around 11.30am arriving time


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

cant make it now, well and truly gutted and annoyed


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

shell said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> cant make it now, well and truly gutted and annoyed


OH NO why?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

my selfish dad  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

shell said:


> my selfish dad  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


gutting!!

Hope to see you soon


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i hope another northwest meet will be organised shortly after this one

everyone have a fab time and get lots of pic's please, show me wwhat i am missing out on


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> i hope another northwest meet will be organised shortly after this one
> 
> everyone have a fab time and get lots of pic's please, show me wwhat i am missing out on


Bloody hell mate lets get this one done and dusted. However without a NW rep on the scene as Dave appears to have done a Lord Lucan it will be left to a few individuals to organise meets. What we need is a monthly get together somewhere central like those in the sowf tend to have. The NW Porsche club hold a monthly meet just 5 mins and 5mins from Junc 6 off the M61 from me at a local pub with a big car park. They get about 15 plus cars to each meet on a good summers evening.


----------



## 3phase (Dec 28, 2007)

hi thanks for letting me know i will try my best to get there i'me at work till 9am and then i'me expecting a delivery of a set of wheels i will know better tomorrow, if i dont have to wait in i will be there with my wife and little dog i have not been to a meet before


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok heres the update list for meeting at Tescos Horwich at 10am then the Diccoson Arms at 10-30am

*OK meeting at Tescos, me (Les) Andy (aka Low Flyin TT) and JAQS 3 of us

Meeting at the Dicconson arms = bigsyd, jammyd, tony_rigby_uk, Mark_Hogan, 4 of them*
That's its so far.....unless you know different. :?

If anybody wishes to meet up at one of the above venues before going onto Southport then add your name to whichever. Remember the times given should be the latest times as we should be leaving those venues at those times not arriving then.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Dear All,

if you now go to page one you'll see an attendance list on the 3rd post and also which convoy you are travelling with.. I've not got time to start Pm'ing everyone so if i am unsure i have assumed you are travelling to southport direct.. If you could PM me with any quiries on the list or if you need to be moved to a different convoy or direct or taken off all together...

Cheers Tony


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > i hope another northwest meet will be organised shortly after this one
> ...


i am gutted i cant make sat, i havent met one TT owner 

but a monthly meet would be awesome and the pub mentioned above sounds good


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

shell said:


> i hope another northwest meet will be organised shortly after this one
> 
> everyone have a fab time and get lots of pic's please, show me wwhat i am missing out on


Ditto that. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


I am sure some one will start up another thread on Saturday or Sunday for something in February


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope so, like the idea of a monthly meet. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> What we need is a monthly get together somewhere central like those in the sowf tend to have.


Well spoken Les [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and thanks for the music :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> I hope so, like the idea of a monthly meet. :wink:


Well If I can get a general idea of where everyone lives I know currently we stretch from Oldham (Shell) down to stoke (CHADTT, Redscouse, etc) so ideally would look for something around 40 mins either way I guess...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah sounds like a plan this monthly gathering... can we make it end of each month to tie in with pay days 

You just know as the summer approaches it'll get better and hopefully we can get all the north wester together... This is just abit of a mid winter get together and for us north wester that can make it to get to know each other (By the sounds of it it's long overdue)... when the summer hits we can really have a good time... (Not looking forward to that coastal wind this time round :roll

In total 19 if everyone shows up... It would have been 21 if ChadTT and Shell had have shown up :twisted: But these things happen you two don't worry about it we don't hold grudges  and i'll look forward to seein ya's in FEB


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > What we need is a monthly get together somewhere central like those in the sowf tend to have.
> ...


That would be good. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Well you would say that wouldnt you John & Dani :roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

Quick of change of plan for me......still coming but can you put me on the list of people meeting now at the Dicconson Arms.

Picking my brother in law up on route and he lives over that way so might as well start from there.

Not sure if / or how I could get into your post to do it myself, so thanks

See you saturday.
Cheers
Jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hope you all don't mind but I would like to come along tomorrow?

I aim to meet up with Redscouse on route and meet you all up there.

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Hope you all don't mind but I would like to come along tomorrow?
> 
> I aim to meet up with Redscouse on route and meet you all up there.
> 
> :roll:


Just PMed you back buddy, glad your coming along


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok CHanges made to front page...  20TT's by the look of it  should be very very good if everyone shows up  Liking the the sound of 20TT's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

20TTs is quality, but 20 T*TTys would be better :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> 20TTs is quality, but 20 T*TTys would be better :lol: :lol:


You'll be lucky at this time of year in Southport


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > 20TTs is quality, but 20 T*TTys would be better :lol: :lol:
> ...


Damn! 20 TTs will have to do then i suppose.

Ive been looking at HD Camcorders and was close to getting one recently, wish i had it ready for tomorrow, would of done some filming! Will be taking plenty of pics mind :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You are so understanding, Les :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Well you would say that wouldnt you John & Dani :roll:


You are so understanding, Les :-* [/quote]

I just have this suspicious mind Dani esp where you and John are concerned. [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Misses has bought me a nice new camera for my birthday, in feb, but won't let me have it tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif] Have to live with a 5Meg Pixel piece of cr*p


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Should be nice in between the hail showers!
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ ... ather.html

Oooh young man!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Should be nice in between the hail showers!
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ ... ather.html
> 
> Oooh young man!


Ha ha, I particularly like the sound of the 23 mph winds!!
A reminder to all, take an extra jumper and a hat if you want to take the short walk onto crosby beach to look at the statues.

Matt


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All this Wind and Rain talk might make me stay at home you know :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> All this Wind and Rain talk might make me stay at home you know :lol:


Oh yeah :roll: Me too :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

*light weights*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

what it doesn't say is a 3:00 it's white clouds and sunshine :roll: so at what point to we get hail? I'd certainly put money on not seein hal the forecasters are always miles out... it'll probably be frosty instead. :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aye -2 to -3C here tonight apparently [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Well It won't stoip me from going....  I'll just take a flask and sit on my own like a billy no mates [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> All this Wind and Rain talk might make me stay at home you know :lol:


 You sound more like a b**e blue nose mate :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going come snow & ice, rain or wind, turn up the climate to 28 and everytings sorted!!  :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > All this Wind and Rain talk might make me stay at home you know :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well with the temps forcasted i will be blue nosed :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


In more ways than one mate :wink: Anyway we will be able to put Sundays game to the back of our minds :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> In more ways than one mate :wink: Anyway we will be able to put Sundays game to the back of our minds :roll:


Probably a good idea after the way you played on Monday [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Double post


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Probably a good idea after the way you played on Monday [smiley=gossip.gif]


Don't rub it in mat... Think Robbie Keane needs to stop moaning when he gets sub'd he's awful just doesn't fit into the team at all... i'd sooner have kuyt than keane.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Look who is up bright and early............. butterflies with excitement have kept me up allllllll night........ honest :lol:

Setting off in just over an hour to pick up VSPURS and stundies on route to the dodgey lay-by!  

Getting up early gives me chance to de-ice my TT aswell lol


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Look who is up bright and early............. butterflies with excitement have kept me up allllllll night........ honest :lol:
> 
> Setting off in just over an hour to pick up VSPURS and stundies on route to the dodgey lay-by!
> 
> Getting up early gives me chance to de-ice my TT aswell lol


Not long now till we'll be on the road!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Look who is up bright and early............. butterflies with excitement have kept me up allllllll night........ honest :lol:
> ...


Ayyee mate 

Should be a good day.................. i hope some people are bringing some cameras or camcorders with them so we can show the rest of the forum the meet when we return home later today


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Up bright an early here as well. Just got half the car polished when the rain came down yesterday so I will have to try and finish it this morning. :? So far not a bad looking day out there , no rain and no wind.  Oh and BTW last one to Southport STINKS :lol:


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 10, 2009)

That may well be me, I'm always late, just a confirmation I'm coming, may bring the laptop for a bit of live blogging (HaHa)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well out @ 7pm this morning warm water on the car to de ice it  all clean now  see u all soon... looks like it will be a nice day (famous last words )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well you would say that wouldnt you John & Dani :roll:
> ...


I just have this suspicious mind Dani esp where you and John are concerned. [smiley=idea2.gif][/quote]
And what exactly does that mean, young man :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyway, we can have a good chat about ====> you can guess what :-* :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Oh and BTW last one to Southport STINKS :lol:


So that will be matt then :lol: :lol:

Great to see so many TT's in one place... 22 at one point (well 21 and some random guy who turned up cause his mate phoned him to say there were loads of TT's in one place!)

Well organised, shame about all the road works and diversions, but all the same was a good drive out and about!

I will get the map book out and try to find somewhere for an evening catch up in Feb...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just to say what a great day me n the wife had today, it was sooooooo good to see so many TT's in one place, the weather was also on our side, cold but sunny
some stunning cars and great bunch of people. just a few pics i got today...looking forward to the next meet 8)

Early doors.. Dicconson arms pub..pre southport convoy













































southport










the wife (she did well...considering it was so cold lol  )










i have never seen brake callipers as big as these 










awesome 8)



















wiggin tree pub parbold


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

great pics bigsyd your car is vnice, had a good day out...i didnt realise you was all goin 2 the wigan tree pub after southport. i was following stundies n vspurs i thought they where heading back towards crew way so I turned around and headed back home didn't wanna follow stundies on to his drive, (that's happened to me in the past at other meets/cruises well embarrassin) but ye was a great day and im lookin forward 2 the next nw meet. cheers


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are a few photo's If you want number plates etc removed let me know

Not great but hey!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great Pics everyone... i'm waiting for mark to sort his out and the video fly by of the cars at marine drive... Was a great turn out... 22 is such a good number. In this Weather... Shame for those who dropped out as you really truly missed a rare large gathering of TT's (Especially in northwest).. Be interesting to see if the southerners have managed anything that size in Jan :lol: :lol:

Fantastic... I'm up for FEB !!! was great to meet all and see all the cars in the flesh.. A Big thanks to mattB for organising without you it'd probably wouldn't have come off (was good to team up and organise, gave us both motivation to actually sort it) So thanks for that matt.. and thanks for mark for the lovely flyer !!

Keep the pics coming folks... May well get more interest from a few who may have not come because it was a little far and it may have been a disapointment since there hasn't been one for so long.. Hopefully with the pics and the turn out people will think the NW meet is worth the drive and we'll have even more next time round :

P.S it was a loevly meal at the pub to all that missed out  !! ha ha (waitresses were VERY nice too) :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Big big thanks to all those who turned out and made this such a fun day.
I hope everyone had a good time, I know I did.

I have updated the first post to show there are now pics on this page, God you lot are fast!
I will post mine shortly.

A great turn out on a pretty cold day gives me a lot of hope for some good meets over the summer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> P.S it was a loevly meal at the pub to all that missed out  !! ha ha (waitresses were VERY nice too) :lol:


I thought they were quite good looking too


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I thought they were quite good looking too


We going again then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were quite good looking too
> ...


Think I might stay for the meal next time!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent day (Apart from Spurs losing 2v1) and an unbelievable turn out of 22 TT's!


















































Maybe you can all make your way down the M6 for the Midlands meet on the Wed 25th Feb!?

Good to meet you all!

Shame about the speed bumps and at least Simon didn't get taken out but some woman behind her not watching the cars in front stopping!

Scary moment to see him pull along side me on a single carriageway road! :?

8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Had a really good day today, very very very good turnout despite the weather so thanks to all that showed.

Thanks for organising the meet Matt and Tony, good work guys and im sure its appreciated by all 

It was nice to put some faces to the forum names i have come to know and talk to, so i look forward to seeing you all again very soon, maybe next month sometime or soon after??

There is a West Mids meet on the 25th Feb, evening midweek meet if anybody is interested in popping down for that one. I shall be there along with a few others that attended today such as VSPURS and Stundies


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Some of my piccies 

As has been said before, anyone bothered about their reg being on display, PM me and I will remove/obscure it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great to see all you guys and gals. Great January weather cold but sunny for most parts with no rain. 21 cars in the Southport marine drive car park and only one bought a parking ticket :lol: How much is it worth mate to to reveal you :roll:
All the rest of us were honest runners :wink: Maybe we could have a monthly meet esp summer time and take it in turn each to host. I already have a venue lined up large car park, a carvery with great food and for just £3-50p a head,beat that.  I also know a good short run with lots of places for pic's etc. So what ya recon then? :? 
Anyway here's my short video of all the cars lined up in Southport before the drive to Crosby taken on my little pocket camera. I have more of my pic's to follow. So here's to the next one. 
*I counted them all out and I counted them all back in.*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Matt for organizing a fantastic meet out. What a good turn-out for a cold winter's day! A bit chilly at times but you did well for organizing the [smiley=sunny.gif] despite a ghastly forecast  
And it was great to see faces old and new!!

And I like your idea, Les, of a £3.50 meal. Bring it on - I might even make it up there on a regular basis


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a few picys from me of a great day out. Cheers guys for helping to make it so.

*THE LINE UP ON SOUTHPORT MARINE DRIVE*








*CROSBY BEACH. MATT AND THE BOYS WENT THAT AWAY*








*IRON MEN GETTING THEIR FEET WET LOOKING EVERYWHERE FOR THE OTHER 7*








*I WANT YO HOLD YOUR HAND BUT IT'S COLD ENOUGH TO FREEZE THE B***S OFF A IRON MAN.*








*WINDY TO ON THE BEACH ...KEEP STILL YA BUGGER*








*LOOKING OUT TO SEA STILL NO SIGNS OF THE LOST 7*








*LINE EM UP*








*NOBODY STEPPING OUT OF LINE HERE.*








*LATER IN THE WIGGIN TREE. WE COULD ALL EAT A HORSE NOT SURE WHAT JOHN H EAT BUT I WOULDNT HAVE WANTED TO HAVE STOOD IN IT THATS FOR SURE NOR GO THE LOO AFTER HE HAD USED IT. *


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Crackin turn up matt!

i do miss the old girl but i'll be back!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to add my thanks to Matt and Tony for organising a fantastic day out and I suppose us all for attending in good numbers.

It was good to put faces to some forum names but apologies if Im still asking for names at the 6th or 7th meet.....I am crap at remembering names!!!

So with that, im looking forward to the next meet soon, pub or cruise and of course we have the summer coming up with long summer evenings to look forward to.

As you can see by the time of this post, im still bussing with excitement from the day and not been able to sleep properly!!!!. Didnt get chance to log in last night, as I think i explained to a few that we had family round last night, hence why myself and brother in law Richard couldnt stop.

Glad everyone seemed to enjoy it as much as me and sounds like you had a nice meal after.

See you all soon at the next one.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Cazcat (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all
I live in Southport but sadly no longer have my TT. Drove down promenade yesterday morning - it was great to see a line up of TTs on the car park and thought it might have something to do with this forum. Glad you had a good day and wish I could have been with you.

Will have another TT some day hopefully!

Caz


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well i did it  , after seeing the Telson Boot Spoiler fitted on a few cars at this meet... i orderd the OSIR - Telson Fibre Boot Spoiler from the TT shop 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> well i did it  , after seeing the Telson Boot Spoiler fitted on a few cars at this meet... i orderd the OSIR - Telson Fibre Boot Spoiler from the TT shop 8)


Hey Syd nice one mate and if you want any advice etc fitting it then just call mate. I fitted my own as I think you know and have a few tips on how to fit it.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Just got back from Belgium, looks like I missed a treat. Piccys and the cars looked great.

What a great turnout. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looking forward to being at the next NW meet.

Were there any discussions regarding the next meet, location and proposed date.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

You guys need to drive down to the West Mids meet on the 25th Feb! Come on down the Price is Right!

8)


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi guys.

Had a great day yesterday even though I nearly got taken out by a female driver busy talking to her kids in the back rather than keeping an eye on the road, luckily I was watching my mirror and took quick action to avoid a pile up, ended up on the wrong side of the road more or less looking into VSPURS side window. :roll: :roll:

Weather held out, cold but sunny and what a turn out, awesome, definately on par with the RS Owners club meets I used to attend.

Really enjoyed the journey to Southport with VSPURS and Redscouse. That's some awesome power you got there VSPURS, sounds like a jet taking off when on full throttle !! 8) 8)

Nice to chat to some of you aswell although didn't quite get everyones name / sig so i'm still non the wiser with some of you lol.

Well done Matt B for organising the event, fantastic restaurant to finish the day off mucker 

Got some wicked ideas for mods to my car for the future starting with the Telson (Carbon preferably) then a zorst! ......................oh and some mudflaps  :lol: 

Anyway, here's my pics, some a little different than has already been posted, some the same.


























































































































































































































































Hope to get one organised for the South of Cheshire soon with a drive out round North Wales, will keep everyone posted.

p.s. Anyone wants Reg plates removing then PM me.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Si, some brilliant pics!

Love the one on the M58 on the move! Wheels look really good!

Look forward to catching up with you again on the 25th Feb, I take it you are coming?

:roll:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Si, some brilliant pics!
> 
> Love the one on the M58 on the move! Wheels look really good!
> 
> ...


Yep, should be


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got back from Belgium, looks like I missed a treat. Piccys and the cars looked great.
> 
> ...


There most certainly was, watch this space :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone!! What a day sat was, excellent turn out, Great to meet every one too will have to appologies though I cant remember everyones name, will take a few more meets I think. Really enjoyed it and got some good pics too, as soon as I fathem how to upload or post links will get them on the forum.. Really looking forward to next meet..Cheers to matt and tony for the organizing!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > well i did it  , after seeing the Telson Boot Spoiler fitted on a few cars at this meet... i orderd the OSIR - Telson Fibre Boot Spoiler from the TT shop 8)
> ...


cheers les, will take you up on that when it arrives


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to Matt and Tony for organising. A few pictures from a great day....


























Les decides to do some dusting  









The best way is out through the back of Crosby and through Hightown....


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome pics 

still gutted i missed it 

i will be defo at the next one for sure

but on a lighter not my cv boot is replaced  woop


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Were there any discussions regarding the next meet, location and proposed date.


There were. And the committee is hard working on the karting event so, hopefully, I can post before I go skiing at the weekend 8)

BTW, back to last Saturday, I suffered terrible food-poisoning (I had fish). Anyone else affected?
[I'm only just back from the almost dead [smiley=sick2.gif] ]


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I turned up in my Papaya machine (unannounced) hoping to join you, but yu'd all left before I could turn around :? 
Perhaps next time


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So it was you, I was talking too down the side road  Gutted that you turned up later, but if the Car Park Warrior had not turned up, I think we would have been around for a while longer!

Interested to see what happens with the Karting!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Were there any discussions regarding the next meet, location and proposed date.
> ...


Oh dear Dani, only almost.  Sue had fish I think and she seemed OK but then it was dead before she ate it :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> So it was you, I was talking too down the side road  Gutted that you turned up later, but if the Car Park Warrior had not turned up, I think we would have been around for a while longer!


Never mind, I'm sure that next time will work out and I can finally meet you all face to face


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yodah said:


> Never mind, I'm sure that next time will work out and I can finally meet you all face to face


So you were the chappy with the really rare colour who jumped on the end? Was well hoping you'd follow as there deffo wasn't another TT there that colour.. Really liked it as i saw as escaping from the pay and display man.. :lol: :lol:

Although i know the north westers have been quiet (so i've heard it's only my 3rd month of ownership) we did try to get as many people attention as possible Yodah.. It would have been nice if you could have joined us for longer... 22 TT's was such a good number.. and nobody got you on the pics  Although keep an eye out for the next one... not sure who's gonna put their cock on the block and organise yet.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yodah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I turned up in my Papaya machine (unannounced) hoping to join you, but yu'd all left before I could turn around :?
> Perhaps next time


Apologies for that fella, we would have hung around but we were all trying to dodge a 60p parking fee  
Look forward to seeing your TT at the next one.

Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> . not sure who's gonna put their cock on the block and organise yet.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not me mate, as much fun as it was. No.2 is now due to arrive this weekend so combined with a request from my employers to work more hours, and embarking on my masters degree I don't think its on the cards.
As always a willing participant though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Oh dear Dani, only almost.  Sue had fish I think and she seemed OK but then it was dead before she ate it :lol:


Well, I thought mine was cooked to? But who knows what's going on in a kitchen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a meet in mind either weekend or mid week evening with a short run or longer one whichever peeps prefer. a run around Rivinton area or the Forest and Trough of Bowland both quite nice for a run out with some good views and twisty roads to explore. I wasn't going to tell you this now but given peeps are so enthusiastic well there you go. So what ya recon then? Over to you.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Les,

Think you sound like you have a plan there!!!! I think we need a new thread for this one!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Les,
> 
> Think you sound like you have a plan there!!!! I think we need a new thread for this one!


I have it all in hand mate. However a bit early yet following Sats meet. I will start a new thread soon and lets see what reacon we get.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Les,
> ...


Your a good'un...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

can ya post a link to the thread... any sound good i know rivi quite well just gotta watch for bikers and it's narrow in some places so on-coming cars would annoy me... but as long as i'm not at the front it's ok 

But yes Les... As always i'll be there... Likewise if you need a hand with anything or for my mate mark to do a flyer again.. give me a shout more than happy to help  and i'm so glad us NW'ers are finally getting things moving to what i hope will be a regular gathering


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

count me n the wife in @ any meets


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> can ya post a link to the thread... any sound good i know rivi quite well just gotta watch for bikers and it's narrow in some places so on-coming cars would annoy me... but as long as i'm not at the front it's ok
> 
> But yes Les... As always i'll be there... Likewise if you need a hand with anything or for my mate mark to do a flyer again.. give me a shout more than happy to help  and i'm so glad us NW'ers are finally getting things moving to what i hope will be a regular gathering


OK Tony, I will start a thread in a few days. The thing we need to decide if it going to be a mid week meet then it will have to wait for the light nights. However if its a weekend then not a problem and I would favour the Trough/Forest of Bowland. A trip to Dunsop Bridge and surounding area would be good esp if at the weekend. Rivi is only really a problem on Sundays though with bikers everywhere.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Depending upon the location I'd like to come up to meet up with you all again! Especially if the evenings get longer!

:wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Possibly interested for future meets aswell....... depends when it falls as i work funny shifts


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

My Fav Pic  dunno why Just think Mine and marks look really good there :roll: 









Les If we are doing it at the end of feb (Trying to keep us monthly) Then weekend will be better wouldn't suggest nights until at least april.. (my birthday then too )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK check this post out for the next meet.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=132327&p=1371127#p1371127


----------

